# Various bugs



## lesno1 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 15, 2021)

Very good set of bugs......


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice set! #2 brings back memories. One of those set up a web between our cars and a tree, and I walked right into it. I'm pretty sure that's how the jig was invented...


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 15, 2021)

Some awesome shots there. My favorites are the first and last pic.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 16, 2021)

These shots could look a lot better, I think they are over processed.  The actually shots themselves are not bad just the processing.  Heavy on the contrast and saturation I think.  And are these heavily cropped?    Can you post #2 and 4's original RAW or jpg before processing if you don't mind?


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 16, 2021)

BrentC said:


> These shots could look a lot better, I think they are over processed.  The actually shots themselves are not bad just the processing.  Heavy on the contrast and saturation I think.  And are these heavily cropped?    Can you post #2 and 4's original RAW or jpg before processing if you don't mind?


Sorry deleted


----------

